# No Clue what I should get



## Dimava (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm going to be getting a 92 Maxima, I think it comes with stock bose but im not positive on that, I wanna spend about 1000 on a nice audio system, but I dont know anything about it.

So I'm free for all advice for my situation

thanks

Dimava


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What are your music interests, goals, etc?


----------



## Dimava (Dec 9, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> What are your music interests, goals, etc?


I like hip-hop / rap / light rock I just want a system that would sound good


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you want a sub? If so do you want it to be a nice sound quality sub that will blend with the music but not be able to get all that loud, or do you want something that might not sound too good but have earth-shattering bass? (You can get both, but adding in a headunit, speakers, amp, etc will send you over budget by several hundred $$$)


----------



## Dimava (Dec 9, 2003)

Well how much would it cost me? I'd like to have nice sound and nice bass, and if the car has Bose stock, can't I use those in addition to what i'm going to get?

thanks,

Dimava


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nope, it's either one or the other

If I were you I would get
Lower level Pioneer or Alpine - ~$150 (either one would be great, you get to decide)
Tsunami DB4440 - $165 http://www.avionixxusa.com/ep/db4440.htm
Focal 165A components - $165 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3064308239&category=32819
Focal 165CA coax - $100 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3062729800&category=18799
Elemental Designs e12K.14 - $135 http://www.edesignaudio.com/ep2/12k.htm
Avionixx 400.2 - $185 http://www.avionixxusa.com/ep/axa_4002.htm
Wiring - $100 www.knukonceptz.com

Total: $1000 exactly HAH

this doesn't include shipping though, so you would go slightly over budget. This system is the best I can possibly come up with for that price, and you would be EXTREMELY hard pressed to beat it for even $1500 or more with different products. I promise you it would sound very good

If you wanted to could step up the front stage amp with a higher power 2 channel, drop the rear speakers, and get a better set of front components. With a small car you can't even tell you don't have rear speakers if you have a good set of components up front, but I'm not so sure a single pair could fill up a maxima completely.


----------



## Dimava (Dec 9, 2003)

looks good, just a few things,

are there online instructions on how to put all of this into place and wire it?
and im not sure if this car comes with a deck so i might need one of those, and i can bump the budget upto 1500 to include the deck


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What I posted includes the deck, it's first on the list
"Lower level Pioneer or Alpine - ~$150 (either one would be great, you get to decide)". If you could bump up the budget a bit then a slightly higher model would work great. For about $250-300 with either company you can get something that has all the features and reliability you would ever need. As for instructions, I'm sure there are some floating around out there but I've never seen any. If you need any help just post here and we'd be more than happy to answer any questions. Everything in car audio installs is pretty straight forward (+ to +, - to -, etc). The only semi-complicated thing is working out the impedences and wiring of the subs, and even that isn't bad.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Just remember ALL your wiring needs...Both what you need and how much you wanna spend on it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......leave the bose speakers alone.......unless you are gonna shell out some serious cash for some components, they are as good as your gonna get for sound quality.

for a head unit, you can pretty much go with any brand but sony  just pick something that fits your budget, and most importantly, your likes...

for sub/subs and an amp, dependins pretty much on what youve got left to spend. how much room do you absolutly NEED in your trunk. i thought this wasnt importand when i did mine, and i have like half a foot on the sides and front of the sub box....bad call for space, but awsome bass 

also, do you wanna run single or double subs? 8"s? 10"s? 12"s? how much power? i dont know how big the maxis trunks are, but something like 600 watts or higher should be good for great sound quality bass, but also give ya some thump in the trunk


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......leave the bose speakers alone.......unless you are gonna shell out some serious cash for some components, they are as good as your gonna get for sound quality.



are you joking? Bose is the laughing stock of the entire audio community, they are some of the worst SQ speakers you can possibly get, both in home theater and car audio.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......yah they sound way better than any kenwood, pioneer, or alpine, NON COMPONENT..........and in my moms sebring conv., and my dads 96 vette........they sound freakin awsome......and for home theater, we had the acustimass er whatever system when it first came out........and now we have the huga ass bulking towers to reproduce the sound their 6" tall speakers made.....

^actually, better than some components out now


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......actually, your right, they suck........

.....when you do your car system.....i get first bids on those speaks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......actually, your right, they suck........
> 
> .....when you do your car system.....i get first bids on those speaks



doesn't matter, you can't use them even if you got them.

Do I really need to post a frequency response graph to show you WHY Bose blows so hardcore? And I'd be willing to argue about them being better than even the lowest model kenwood, pioneer, or alpine. Sure those other speakers might not be able to get loud, but atleast their frequency response is relatively flat. Bose's response (especially their home theater setups) is something along the lines of 50Hz-15kHz +/- 20dB.

Listen to any decent setup and then go back to Bose, they charge 5x the price for an inferior product. Ok, I'm rambling, I just hate Bose, and I'm not the only one.


----------



## Dimava (Dec 9, 2003)

I dont know man, my mom has a 98 Maxima with stock bose speakers, no sub or anything and it sounds awesome nice bass levels and everything. I personally like bose


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Like I said, listen to a decent system, and then go back and you will notice all the flaws. My friend had an 00 Max with the Bose system, I could barely stand to sit in the car. The system is just silent from 80-200Hz, and from 60-80 the sub is struggling to play and it comes out sounding muddy. The sub's response also tapers off pretty rapidly below about 45Hz and there's nearly nothing above 10k. All this for a several thousand $$$ upgrade from the dealer? no thanks

Their HT speakers are the same, except there's nothing up to about 50Hz, then nothing from about 100-300, then between 300 and 12k it has the most sparratic, rollercoaster-looking response I have ever seen. Past 12k it just dies, and this is on their multi-thousand dollar system! You can get a better response and better sound from a $500 set of JBL towers.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> doesn't matter, you can't use them even if you got them.
> 
> .




er, yah i can. bose makes a central processing unit in between the speaks and the headunit that i would have to get from em.

its like that in the vette, its in thehatchback part, on the right i think, under a panel, and in our sebring its under the passenger seat........and if there isnt one in the nissans, no wonder people think it sucks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

So you're actually willing to put MORE money into putting them in, and spend the time to actually get them all hooked up? If I remember correctly, each speaker has its own built in amp, which you would have to wire power for for each speaker. I don't know, with enough time you could probably get it to work, but then you have a system that might be ever so slightly better than stock. Sounds like a huge waste of time and money to me. It would be like spending all the time and money to swap a qg18 into a car that has a qg16, when for the same price you do something so much more worthwhile. It's up to you I guess.


----------



## Dimava (Dec 9, 2003)

i havent seen the car yet myself, but lets assume that it does have stock bose, would I be able to get an amp and sub for to work complementary to the current system or would that not be possible?


----------



## low89hardbody (Dec 23, 2003)

Lets be honest here. If you are are looking for award winning SQ then by all means replace the stock speakers, add head unit, amp for mids and highs, amp for sub and a sub woofer. But ........ are you just looking for a decent sounding system????? If so I would suggest buying a low level Alpine as a starting point. Play with it on your stock speakers for awhile and if you find it isn't up to audiophile standards (lol) then spend the extra to get your components. My point is, the stock speakers will work allthough not as efficently as aftermarket components. I think you should add an amp, sub, and a good headunit. Give that a try then if it isn't up to standards go ahead with the components the other guy suggested in the previous post.


----------



## low89hardbody (Dec 23, 2003)

Another thing i was wondering about. I, personally, haven't seen many things perform very well much below 40 hz anyway. The human ear can only hear down to 20 hz and only hear clearly down to 30hz. How can a factory option stereo be expected to play down to those levels???? And I have never seen anyone who is capable of distinguishing what frequency they are listening to. Sure you can get close but it is only a guess. The diffrence between 30 to 40 hz is so minute that the finest trained human ear can barely notice any diffrence. Plus we must all remember thet sound is merely air being displaced by some object in motion,given its range of motion and repitition(frequency). Bose equipment has always been fine with me. True it is over priced but none-the-less it is still of the highest quality.


----------



## low89hardbody (Dec 23, 2003)

SR20Demon.......don't take my posts as me picking on you or anything man.........Sorry if they look that way. Just posting my opinions. You sound pretty intelligent and I do agree with most of your posts. Hopefully we can help eachother out with any questions we might have. Later on man.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

low89hardbody said:


> Another thing i was wondering about. I, personally, haven't seen many things perform very well much below 40 hz anyway. The human ear can only hear down to 20 hz and only hear clearly down to 30hz. How can a factory option stereo be expected to play down to those levels???? And I have never seen anyone who is capable of distinguishing what frequency they are listening to. Sure you can get close but it is only a guess. The diffrence between 30 to 40 hz is so minute that the finest trained human ear can barely notice any diffrence. Plus we must all remember thet sound is merely air being displaced by some object in motion,given its range of motion and repitition(frequency). Bose equipment has always been fine with me. True it is over priced but none-the-less it is still of the highest quality.


Apparenly you haven't heard any decent systems then, because the sub-40Hz range is huge in audio. Any respecful system can easily hit the notes below 40, hell every rap song has atleast 90% of the "music" below 45Hz, many of them reach into the 20-25Hz range as well.

Anyone with a trained ear can distinguish what freq they're listening to, it's really not that hard, and the difference between 30 and 40Hz is pretty big, I'm positive if anyone played a 40-30Hz sweep they could easily hear the freq getting lower. The difference between 30 and 40 is the same as the difference between 300 and 400, 3000 and 4000, etc.

And Bose does not use high quality components in their speakers, in fact they use some of the cheapest parts available and then jack the price up 10x their cost. Hell, anyone who claims to reproduce the audio accurately for an entire room and only uses 4 1.5" speakers and a small sub, and then charges $1700 for it diserves a swift kick in the nuts, I don't care what company it is.

Their entire goal is to fool the person into thinking the music is full, loud, and accurately reproduced instead of actually making the sound full, loud, and accurately reproduced with quality parts instead of using
1 - A sub port that's tuned high to make the bass peaky in the 80Hz range to appear louder
2 - Midrange speakers that are engineering to be peaky in the 3000Hz range to appear louder and more dynamic
If you don't believe me just read ANY of their product descriptions with an open mind and you'll see what I mean.

Just look at this and tell me this can actually sound good












low89hardbody said:


> SR20Demon.......don't take my posts as me picking on you or anything man.........Sorry if they look that way. Just posting my opinions. You sound pretty intelligent and I do agree with most of your posts. Hopefully we can help eachother out with any questions we might have. Later on man.


oh no offense taken, I enjoy a good debate


----------

